# Intro to Zebra stream



## Pier

I'm planning on making a little live stream to help people get started with Zebra. Maybe 1-2 hours long.

I'll cover the general workflow and some tips and tricks.

I'd like to do it via Zoom so people can ask questions instead of me being all alone doing the talking 

I guess the weekend would be the best time so it will be this *Saturday Nov 19th*. Tentatively I propose *9pm GMT*.

If I haven't messed up that would be:

Sydney 8am (on Sunday if @liquidlino wants to join  )
London 9pm
East coast 4pm
Mexico city 3pm
West coast 1pm

Would this work for everyone?


EDIT:

Here's the video of the stream!


----------



## easyrider

👍


----------



## liquidlino

Works for me! It'll be great to do a conference call!


----------



## Crowe

Can it be watched a little later? My partner will be a tad miffed if I skip out on our date.


----------



## Pier

Crowe said:


> Can it be watched a little later? My partner will be a tad miffed if I skip out on our date.


Yeah I will record the Zoom session and upload it to Youtube.


----------



## shadowsoflight

My schedule is über tight these days but I will try and make it if I can. If not, I'll definitely be interested to see the video after the fact.

Awesome idea!


----------



## Rudianos

Following and in.


----------



## liquidlino

I wish all developers would use this timing, everyone could participate then... down under we always get left out, with most streams and events occuring at 4am for us...


----------



## Nimrod7

A lot of people got Zebra these days! How nice to setup something like this @Pier!


----------



## spacewizmusic

Definitely in.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos

7am on Sunday where I live, so that works well. Will you post the Zoom link here?


----------



## Pier

rhizomusicosmos said:


> 7am on Sunday where I live, so that works well. Will you post the Zoom link here?


Yes!


----------



## heisenberg

Works for me. Thank you Pier for doing this!


----------



## elucid

This sounds amazing. I'll try to be there but, like @liquidlino, that's 8am on Sunday for me...


----------



## dunamisstudio

I'll have to catch it on Youtube. I'll be at work still.


----------



## Kevperry777

Awesome. If I can’t make it live….I’ll def watch the recording.


----------



## KEM

I’m down!!


----------



## unclecheeks

LessssGOOOOO! ✊


----------



## unclecheeks

oops... wrong meeting?..


----------



## KEM

unclecheeks said:


> LessssGOOOOO! ✊


----------



## mussnig

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## pete_crum

Pier said:


> I'm planning on making a little live stream to help people get started with Zebra. Maybe 1-2 hours long.
> 
> I'll cover the general workflow and some tips and tricks.
> 
> I'd like to do it via Zoom so people can ask questions instead of me being all alone doing the talking
> 
> I guess the weekend would be the best time so it will be this *Saturday Nov 19th*. Tentatively I propose *9pm GMT*.
> 
> If I haven't messed up that would be:
> 
> Sydney 8am (on Sunday if @liquidlino wants to join  )
> London 9pm
> East coast 4pm
> Mexico city 3pm
> West coast 1pm
> 
> Would this work for everyone?


Count me in! And thanks for being willing to do this!


----------



## bigEjams

This is so nice of you! I've been on the fence about Zebra, mostly because I don't have a huge amount of time to crack the manual or hit YouTube and figure out how things work. Your generosity is going to push me over the edge to purchase. You should get a commission!


----------



## synthnut1

Very kind of you….Thanks !


----------



## cedricm

Looking forward to it! 
I'm quite sure optimal quality would be obtained with a YouTube Live Stream though.


----------



## Pier

Zoom has a high quality mode in stereo and it would allow for better conversation I hope.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Zoom has a high quality mode in stereo and it would allow for better conversation I hope.



I’ll hop in then


----------



## grabauf

Thanks for setting this up, Pier. Hope, I can make it.


----------



## jcrosby

Very cool, very fun that you're doing this Pier. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Reznov981

Ad someone who recently got Zebra and does feel a little overwhelmed, I'd love this! I hope to join  it'll be the Sydney time for me too. Guess @liquidlino and I share a city!


----------



## HCMarkus

Pier said:


> Zoom has a high quality mode in stereo and it would allow for better conversation I hope.


In my experience, Zoom sound, regardless of mode, leaves something to be desired. If you've never used it before, there is a seven day free trial available for Listen To:









Home - Audiomovers


OUR PRODUCTS INDUSTRY STANDARD TOOLS USED WORLDWIDE LISTENTO Stream, record and collaborate on HQ audio in real time. OMNIBUS Seamless audio routing for your Mac. WHAT THE INDUSTRY IS SAYING ABOUT US TRUSTED BY THE BEST IN THE BUSINESSfor real-time HQ audio streaming STORIES REAL CASE STUDIES...




audiomovers.com





It works very nicely as a DAW plugin, allowing you to publish a web address listeners can navigate to and hear DAW-quality audio. You can use the Zoom Audio for your voice only if you don't want to route your mic thru your DAW.

If you need something like this for continuing occasional use, the following is an alternate, It is a little more challenging to set up, and listeners must also install the app, but it works great, allows bi-directional audio, and is Free:






SonoBus







www.sonobus.net


----------



## Pier

I will actually be using AudioMovers with a client just today. But yeah I've been doing some tests with Zoom and I'm not happy with the audio quality.

I will most likely use OBS and stream straight to Youtube. It will be the best audio quality and people will be able to rewind etc. I will need to keep an eye on written comments on a second device which hopefully won't be too challenging.


----------



## hanysz

I'm sorry I can't make it to the live stream. (I could be there physically, but won't be mentally present at the time on a Sunday. I'm not good at early mornings!) Thanks for doing this Pier, and I hope it's the first of many! I'll look forward to catching up on YouTube later.


----------



## pete_crum

Pier said:


> I will actually be using AudioMovers with a client just today. But yeah I've been doing some tests with Zoom and I'm not happy with the audio quality.
> 
> I will most likely use OBS and stream straight to Youtube. It will be the best audio quality and people will be able to rewind etc. I will need to keep an eye on written comments on a second device which hopefully won't be too challenging.


Pier,

Will you be posting the stream link in this thread?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Pier

pete_crum said:


> Pier,
> 
> Will you be posting the stream link in this thread?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pete


Of course!


----------



## chlady

Looking forward to this !


----------



## cedricm

Where's the stream link?


----------



## b_elliott

Anything I need to know in order to see this Zoom meeting?
I am clueless on whether I simply click on Pier's link (?) or if I need a Zoom PC app. 
If I am too last second for this meeting, I will patiently await the Ytube link later on. Meanwhile my Zebra2 is fired up and ready.


----------



## mgaewsj

aargh! I will not be able to attend 😟


----------



## veranad

I finally won't be able to make it neither, but I will watch it afterwards.


----------



## Pier

Stream will start in 1 hour!

In case you haven't read previous comments this won't be a Zoom meeting but a Youtube stream. I will post the link 15 mins before starting.

A Youtube stream will be easier to record and people that get late will be able to rewind etc. Communication won't be as direct but if there's interest I'd more than happy to make a more casual Zoom or Google Meet session another day (maybe even later today) that doesn't need to be recorded. Maybe send the DAW audio through AudioMovers.


----------



## GregSilver

Count me in


----------



## liquidlino

Pier said:


> Stream will start in 1 hour!
> 
> In case you haven't read previous comments this won't be a Zoom meeting but a Youtube stream. I will post the link 15 mins before starting.
> 
> A Youtube stream will be easier to record and people that get late will be able to rewind etc. Communication won't be as direct but if there's interest I'd more than happy to make a more casual Zoom or Google Meet session another day (maybe even later today) that doesn't need to be recorded. Maybe send the DAW audio through AudioMovers.


I'm up! Sydney is online! My son's birthday today, so he woke us up at 5.30am to open presents! He's 23 now (joking he's 11)


----------



## Pier

Starting in about 30 mins!


----------



## pete_crum

Pier said:


> Starting in about 30 mins!



I'll be on. Thanks again!


----------



## Pier

2 mins!!


----------



## Pier

Here's the Youtube link. I will add some timestamps later.


----------



## cedricm

Pier thanks a mil for the very interesting live stream, which I intend to rewatch.
Looking forward to another where you create a patch from the start or explain how you designed some of your presets!


----------



## Pier

Anyone wants to do like a Google Meet after party like in an hour so we can chat?


----------



## b_elliott

I found the past two hours listening/watching your intro quite eye opening.
I plan to rewatch and do a pause-explore-play-rewind-play-explore some more at my pace. There are a ton of features covered.
I am very greatful for your time, so thank you very much Pier. Job well done to get us Zebra neophytes wanting to dive in.


----------



## liquidlino

Pier said:


> Anyone wants to do like a Google Meet after party like in an hour so we can chat?


I can't today, I'm out with my son for his birthday, but another day for sure!


----------



## Pier

Here is the website I mentioned with lots of wavetables for Zebra:






Zebra Family Presets







u-he.com


----------



## José Herring

Late to the party but I'm watching from the beginning now. Great job..


----------



## Double Helix

Now, when I read your comments, I'll be able to hear your voice 
This is absolutely bookmarked -- an early Black Friday gift


----------



## Pier

I've added some timestamps


----------



## jcrosby

liquidlino said:


> I can't today, I'm out with my son for his birthday, but another day for sure!


I'd be up for it on another day as well...


----------



## Pier

Double Helix said:


> Now, when I read your comments, I'll be able to hear your voice
> This is absolutely bookmarked -- an early Black Friday gift


I'm 43 years old and just today I noticed I have a bit of a French accent when speaking English lol

I haven't spoken French daily in like 25 years!

I need to speak English more often.


----------



## elucid

Pier said:


> Anyone wants to do like a Google Meet after party like in an hour so we can chat?


I would love to another day. I had to leave to varnish a table (!) but I thoroughly enjoyed the livestream. Very illuminating in a few areas for me. Thanks again, Pier!


----------



## Double Helix

Pier said:


> I'm 43 years old and just today I noticed I have a bit of a French accent when speaking English lol
> 
> I haven't spoken French daily in like 25 years!
> 
> I need to speak English more often.


Yes, the first thing I noticed was a hint of French accent, but your English was spot on


----------



## b_elliott

Pier said:


> Here is the website I mentioned with lots of wavetables for Zebra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra Family Presets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u-he.com


So useful. 
After your intro video, I began sound designing some of my own Zebra drums, then noticed in this link (preset db) an entry for ZPC Drum Kits (15). Voila! These are cool but now that I know where to find noise (white, pink, digital....), filters, envelopes, I could mod to my desire. A win win. 
I am blown away with this new-found useful Zebra overview.


----------



## Pier

I just discovered you can add filters to the mic in OBS. Oh well next time 😬


----------



## liquidlino

Pier said:


> I'm 43 years old and just today I noticed I have a bit of a French accent when speaking English lol
> 
> I haven't spoken French daily in like 25 years!
> 
> I need to speak English more often.


Nah, you sound just like Ronaldinho. You sound much younger than 43.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> I'm 43 years old and just today I noticed I have a bit of a French accent when speaking English lol
> 
> I haven't spoken French daily in like 25 years!
> 
> I need to speak English more often.



I’m pretty good at speaking English!!


----------



## HCMarkus

Yes, Thank You Pier... I'm gonna watch it now.


----------



## jcrosby

Pier said:


> I just discovered you can add filters to the mic in OBS. Oh well next time 😬


So you'll be using Zebra's filters then?


----------



## b_elliott

BTW I have a few other synths I could use a rocket booster intro similar to your Zebra2 intro: Reaktor6, 
mSoundFactory, 
Falcon2, 
Synclavier V. 
In case you are considering doing other intros, I'd be keen on attending those-- in a heartbeat. Somehow pdfs don't do it for me compared to a live show-and-tell.


----------



## shadowsoflight

jcrosby said:


> So you'll be using Zebra's filters then?


And if he turned on a camera next time, he could even use a comb filter 😁

I most definitely got sidetracked making a nice pad out of the crackle noise & comb filter, by the way. I'll try to polish it up and share it here when I get a chance...


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> I’m pretty good at speaking English!!


No stutter?


----------



## Pier

shadowsoflight said:


> And if he turned on a camera next time


On my PC I don't have a webcam but I will get one!


----------



## liquidlino

b_elliott said:


> BTW I have a few other synths I could use a rocket booster intro similar to your Zebra2 intro: Reaktor6,
> mSoundFactory,
> Falcon2,
> Synclavier V.
> In case you are considering doing other intros, I'd be keen on attending those-- in a heartbeat. Somehow pdfs don't do it for me compared to a live show-and-tell.


I can run a kickstart Falcon session if there's interest.


----------



## Alchemedia

Sorry I missed the live premier, but I'll be watching the replay tonight! 
Thx Pier! 👍


----------



## method1

nice stream, thanks. coincidentally my daughter got a toy zebra today.


----------



## shadowsoflight

Here's the sound I've made, with a gradual rise and fall of the mod wheel.
View attachment Zebra_NoisePad_Demo.mp3


I have also mapped Aftertouch and the X/Y pads to some simple changes - they are documented. The preset is attached as a .zip - apparently .h2p files are not allowed... For those who haven't installed new presets before: if you open the Zebra preset browser, right click on the "User" folder in the tree on the left and click "Open in explorer", it will take you to the spot that you need to copy this into.

Thanks @Pier for the awesome walkthrough! I will definitely be playing with my own Zebra sounds more from now on.


----------



## Bman70

shadowsoflight said:


> For those who haven't installed new presets before: if you open the Zebra preset browser, right click on the "User" folder in the tree on the left and click "Open in explorer", it will take you to the spot that you need to copy this into.


It seems to have been doing this automatically for me. I just drag the .h2p file from my Downloads folder onto the Zebra interface (User folder selected, but anywhere works). Then when I look at my Library>Audio>Presets>u-he>Zebra2 folder, the new preset has been saved there. Then I delete from Downloads.


----------



## shadowsoflight

Bman70 said:


> It seems to have been doing this automatically for me. I just drag the .h2p file from my Downloads folder onto the Zebra interface (User folder selected, but anywhere works). Then when I look at my Library>Audio>Presets>u-he>Zebra2 folder, the new preset has been saved there. Then I delete from Downloads.


Yet another thing I've learned today! Thanks for the tip 👍


----------



## b_elliott

Um, in case the world is ready for my first Zebra2 preset, I have this...

Please summon your inner-child or better yet your children -- you'll have today's chuckle:

May I present _No No Zebra No!!!_ 

View attachment No No Zebra No!!!.mp3


Attached h2p preset for the curious: .rar file -- hoping this works


----------



## easyrider

Thanks for doing this. ❤️


----------



## b_elliott

Just found another resource for Zebra2.

Prior to Pier's great intro video, I was able to achieve interesting modulations by clicking on Microtuning.
Located at the bottom of Zebra on the Global tab. Once you click on the small box below Microtuning it engages. Next Click on the box just under Microtuning to explore the factory scales (26) == Insta changes to your sound and midi track.

Bonus: After Pier pointed out how to access the User Guide, I looked there and discovered under Microtunings, that Zebra uses .TUN microtuning table files of which "_literally thousands of these are available online and most of them are free._"

Sure enough this site gives a rich selection (64 scales) for MAC/PC:








Sevish - Resources for Microtonal Music


Sevish's resources for microtonal music. Scale Workshop, tuning packs, Bitwig presets, Max 4 Live patches and Pure Data instruments.



sevish.com




(includes regular temperaments, world scales, no octaves and eikosany (20-note scales).

If you are a Reaper user, I treat this resource similar to ZD-Ultimate reascales: while in composer mode you want something beyond major-minor.


----------



## liquidlino

liquidlino said:


> I can run a kickstart Falcon session if there's interest.


Well... I did it, I created my first Falcon tutorial for those that were interested.






Liquidlino UVI Falcon Tutorial 1 - The Basics


Lets make a patch together! Recently @Pier gave a stellar live demonstration of sound design in Zebra2. Afterwards some folk showed interest in tutorials in UVI Falcon. There's certainly a paucity of youtube tutorials. This one doesn't cover any new ground, as it's the first in the series. I...




vi-control.net


----------



## Pier

What do you think of this format for explaining a Zebra preset?

Too short? Too long?


----------



## b_elliott

Pier said:


> What do you think of this format for explaining a Zebra preset?
> 
> Too short? Too long?


Did not have time to watch this through; however, the plus side is he made chapters similar to how you did for your 
2-hour video. 

The way I make it through long-ies is do one chapter per session, then drill it in my DAW; come back next day for next chapter: wash, rinse, repeat. 

Hope this helps.


----------

